# Rapido Hire Enquiry



## TonyJohnson (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all. My wife and I are looking to hire a Rapido Motorhome with a fixed rear bed, an awning and a garage, this summer for one week. Can anyone help? 07785 245850


----------

